# [SOLVED] Brak pppd do neostrady.

## mentorsct

Witam. Posiadam modem neostrady sagem fast 800. Kompilowałem jądro wybrałem potrzebne opcje, pliki powgrywałem w podpowiednie miejsca tak ja bylo to w innym poscie, ale nadal brak mi polecenia pppd ktore uruchomi łączenie z internetem. Zna ktos sposób na to jak sobie z tym poradzic ?? Dzięki.Last edited by mentorsct on Mon Mar 10, 2008 8:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kajan

A zainstalowałeś net-dialup/ppp ??

Pozdrawiam

----------

## mentorsct

ale własnie o to chodzi ze ja nie moge uzyc polecenia "emerge" bo nie mam internetu. chce jakos ustawic neostrade zeby miec kontak z netem.

----------

## Kajan

Sprawdź za pomocą -pv jakie pakiety są wymagane do zainstalowania ppp a następnie za pomocą jakiegoś kompa ściągnij je i nagraj na cd-rw/pendriva a następnie pod Gentoo skopiuj je do /usr/portage/distfiles i bangla.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## mentorsct

to wez mi napisz konkretnie jakie polecenie wydac? bede wdzięczny. zaraz szybko sprawdze i sciagne sobie z neta i wrzuce tam gdzie napisałes.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Użyj polecenia emerge.

mentorsct, czytałeś dokumentację na gentoo.org?

----------

## mentorsct

ja juz wszystko czytałem. Handbooka juz dawno przerabiałem. Wszystko sie tak chrzani ze nie mam routera adsl do neostrady. Wtedy jak instaluje z LiveCD w ustawieniach sieci bym wybral DHCP na eth0 zainstalował sobie z płytki desktop a potem juz dalej na rutowanym połączeniu wszystko sobie zgrał a tak to kicha.

--- Połączone dwa posty. Kurt Steiner ---

po wpisaniu "emrge -pv netdialup/ppp

[ebuild N] sys-kernel/gentoo-source-2.6.19-r5 USE="-build -symlink"

[ebuild N] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r4 USE="gtk ipv6 pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -mppe-mppc -radius"

o co tu kaman?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

mentorsct, kaman tu o to co pisze w manualu do emerge. Masz tam nawet przykłady. Zacznij czytać dokumentację, albo wątek zostanie zablokowany.

----------

## SlashBeast

Przeczytaj handbooka, ze zrozumieniem. i emerge --help

--- Ort.

Kurt Steiner (Wielki Inkwizytor z kompleksami)

Hehe, SlashBeast jak już zmieniasz czyjeś słowa to zaznacz przynajmniej co - zaznaczyłem na czarno. Kurt.

A to już nie było ani błędem, ani niczym, Dopisalem to do Ciebie, nie złamałem regulaminu więć dlaczego znowu zedytowałeś mi posta? Wykorzystujesz pozycje moderatora by cenzurować dla siebie niewygodne posty?

Last edited by SlashBeast on Fri Feb 22, 2008 4:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## matiit

emerge -pv ppp

I Ci wypisze jakie pakiety trza pobrać...

Pobierasz z innego kompa i kopiujesz do swojego do /usr/portage/distfiles.

I emerge -av ppp

----------

## acei

Raczej tak to powinno wyglądać

```
USE="atm" emerge -pv netdialup/ppp
```

Potrzebujesz flagi 'atm' do zainstalowania neostrady, chociaż lepiej ją dopisać do /etc/portage/package.use.

 *Quote:*   

> po wpisaniu "emrge -pv netdialup/ppp
> 
> [ebuild N] sys-kernel/gentoo-source-2.6.19-r5 USE="-build -symlink"
> 
> [ebuild N] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r4 USE="gtk ipv6 pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -mppe-mppc -radius"
> ...

 

Pobierasz sys-kernel/gentoo-source-2.6.19 oraz poprawki aż do r5 włącznie

 *Quote:*   

> ja juz wszystko czytałem. Handbooka juz dawno przerabiałem

 

to przerób jesze raz. Tym razem ze zrozumieniem.

----------

## happ

Witam, 

To mój pierwszy post, słuchaj, jeśli nie masz neta, to ściągaj paczki ręcznie, samo polecenie emerge ci nie pomoże, bo może wszystkich paczek nie wylistować na ekranie, wiem to z doświadczenian na lilo np:

emerge lilo - dostałem na ekranie, że brakuje mi paczki LD,AS, i LILO, ale nie wypisało że brakuje mi DOLILO, takiej paczki, więc ja tobie radzę zaglądać w plik ebuild, z tego pliku się dowiesz z jakich stron sciągnąc konkretną wersję, podam ci na tacy z których najlepiej stron korzystać:

1. http://www.filewatcher.com/

2. http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/

3. http://www.google.pl

następnie po pliku ebuild sprawdź plik Metadata, tam będziesz miał wszystkie paczki jakie masz ściągnąć, oczywiście w niektórych plikach Metadata nie ma tych informacji, ściągaj dokładnie z takim rozszerzeniem i wersją pakietu, to ci najwięcej pomoże, ja jestem początkującym użytkownikiem gentoo, i w ten sposób nie mając neta ściągnąłem sobie pakiety do prawawie połowy systemu, nim postawiłem neostradę na modemie speedtouch 330, napisałem skrypt który za mnie to instaluje, sorki że to tutaj piszę ale jak skrypt będzie dopieszczony, to udostępnie to na tym forum.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Paczesiowa

emerge -pvf ppp

to f ci pokaze jakich plikow potrzebujesz

----------

## happ

cze, a nawet nie wiedziałem o parametrze -f dzięki za info  :Smile:  zazwyczaj używałem 

emerge -pv nazwa_pakietu

i chociaż czytałem dokumentacje, to jakoś ten parametr umknął mi uwadze   :Wink: 

----------

## mentorsct

Spoko dzieki za wszystkie rady, ale ja juz dawno sobie poradzilem z tym problemem i od juz dawna mam neta na neostradzie sagem fast 800.

----------

## Arfrever

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Spoko dzieki za wszystkie rady, ale ja juz dawno sobie poradzilem z tym problemem i od juz dawna mam neta na neostradzie sagem fast 800.

 

To przeczytaj punkt 9. Apelu.

----------

## mentorsct

Wiem co to jest [SOLVED] ale zaden z tych kolesi mi nie pomogł. Sam znalazłem rozwiazenie na necie. Na forum tego nie ma.

----------

## unK

No to je napisz, żeby inni też mogli skorzystać z rozwiązania, jak będą mieć taki problem :C

----------

## Arfrever

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Wiem co to jest [SOLVED] ale zaden z tych kolesi mi nie pomogł. Sam znalazłem rozwiazenie na necie. Na forum tego nie ma.

 

Zaktualizuj swoją wiedzę na temat punktu 9. Regulaminu  :Twisted Evil:  .

O punkcie 10. też pamiętaj.

----------

